# Pumping!



## Sugarbum (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi all!

Yes, today finally came, can you believe it! please anyone who is waiting for a pump dont make my very first pumping mistake- acting like a four year old at Christmas, getting way too hectic and not sleeping the night before and then not being able to concentrate and being over tired in a very intensive session! GRRRRR!!!!

So let me introduce you to my new friend, Medtronic Veo (a.k.a. "Rumpy-Pumpy"!). http://s589.photobucket.com/albums/ss340/superlouie62/Rumpy-pumpy/?albumview=slideshow way too may pictures I know! I can only apologise for the offensive belly coming right at you there!

It all went very smooth, a pump "clinic" as it were. Four of us (a blue pumper, another moonshine silver like me and a fella with a very trendy sleek looking black Veo). Went very well, 4 hours, I have an amazing DSN. We got a prog for the next month or so, things we need to do and I painfully sat through the introduction when all I wanted to do was pull the wrappers off and get down to business! Way too much excitement on my part and of course, unnecessarilly exacerbated by a *free pen*- it nearly toppled me over the edge!

So, the logistics....obviously you get the pump, a fantastic ring binder of instructions, a wallet emergency card, a flying card/airport information when travelling abroad, giving sets (6mm and 9mm in 2 different lengths), the saline and reservoir, the medtronic pump clip, some sort of supplies bag, a remote control (!), batteries, a leather case/holder that fits on to your belt.

I chose the moonshine silver, formally known as "clear". All I can say is the colours are much more vibrant and nicer looking than in the brochure, I had a small pump envy moment when I saw the blue (which didnt interest me in the slightest before) and worried I had made a horrific mistake....but soon fell in love with mine, and of course there are skins.

My DSN inserted a giving set into herself and attached herself to her (work) pump and we copied following her instructions. I felt (in a nice way) I was copying mum and then we were all going away to fly! All very interesting. Quite intensive, even with months to years of thinking about it I can only say it was strange and slightly weird to finally be all hooked up.....then I got up and went to the loo and thing went crashing on the floor! Yes, I must remember to bring the thing with me and not leave it behind on the desk.... 

Getting the cannula in was a little aprehensive- there is a device you put it in that shoots it into you. I normally use a 5mm needle on novopens and I was given a 9mm to inject! Normally my technique is slow as I am wimpy, so not greatly impressed by this weapon of mass destruction, but it was suprisingly pain-free. I could feel this 'thing' for a bit after and it was strange but now I am home it is fine. Clip included in the starter pack and I wore it clipped between my boobs on my bra and it didnt slip or feel funny at all. Actually in the bra cup made the boobage look WRONG on more than one level. Its fine for your Oyster card and ?20 on a night out, but not an insulin pump. Enough said. Certainly the man next to me wondered what on earth I was trialing, but to be honest I think he was wishing he had a bra too (but thats a whole new thread).

*Inital disapointments*: the canula is bigger bump wise than I had realised once inserted. I went in a vest top, and yes it can clearly be seen there was something underneath. Hmph. 

The alarms are not near loud enough to wake me from sleep- small beeps in fact. Unless there is volume control I am yet to discover. I had pre-read from medtronic they were whatever decibels and would wake the dead (probably not their exact words). But does this defeat the object of the alarm function? I think so. It does vibrate, but again not as good as a phone.

*Inital fab points*: I think I fought the system, with a DSN who is worth more than they pay her I am sure, and I got MY pump. Im sure that makes bumps and beeps pretty minascule....

Well this has gone on long enough.....homework is reading, button pushing and I hope I can sleep with this thing tonight. Set change and saline reservior change in a day or 2. Half sundays lantus and Monday start insulin. Wooop! Wooop! xXx


----------



## Munjeeta (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow  Thanks for the update!! Glad it all went well, and soon the bumps under vest tops will soon seem insignificant! Keep keeping us all posted


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2009)

hey thanks for keeping us informed i hope you and the pump have a great relationship so to speak  x  keeps us all updated


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jul 1, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Yes, today finally came, can you believe it! please anyone who is waiting for a pump dont make my very first pumping mistake- acting like a four year old at Christmas, getting way too hectic and not sleeping the night before and then not being able to concentrate and being over tired in a very intensive session! GRRRRR!!!!
> 
> ...




Hi Sugarbum,

Welcome to the club. Hope you continue to enjoy the pump x


----------



## bev (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Sugarbum/rumpy pumpy!

Wow! It sounds like christmas in your house! Love the photos, i have seen the canulas in and i must admit i never thought about them obtruding - but i suppose its different being a girl! I doubt Alex will be bothered. I like the colour you have got as it will blend in nicely with anything! Good idea to give the pump a name - i might mention it to Alex - although at this very moment in time i could cheerfully strangle him! He decided it was a good idea to squirt insulin at his sister! He has had the lecture and has gone to bed in tears....Anyway, didnt mean to hijack your thread, are we having this as a sticky? It would be great to compare yours and Patricia's experiences!Bev


----------



## Northerner (Jul 1, 2009)

What a superb description, thank you Sugarbum! I hope ll goes well, especially overnight ( remember to take it with you!)


----------



## aymes (Jul 1, 2009)

bev said:


> He decided it was a good idea to squirt insulin at his sister! He has had the lecture and has gone to bed in tears....



Sorry Bev, I know it's not funny but that did make me laugh, Alex is obviously getting quite confortable with his diabetes to do that, I'll have to remember next time someone irritates me!

Congrats on the pump sugarbum, reading with a lot of envy, I'm next back at the hospital in September and planning to start nagging them for a pump! Keep us updated in how you get on.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Sugarbum

Sounds great, what a whirlwind of a day for you.   Welcome to the world of pumping.   If I can be of any assistance just shout.  If you want ideas and suggestions on how to deal with foods just shout.  Couple of things  :

"Inital disapointments: the canula is bigger bump wise than I had realised once inserted. I went in a vest top, and yes it can clearly be seen there was something underneath. Hmph. "

What set are you using?  Silhouettes or Easy or Quick. They are all different.  The Quick sets stick out more than the silhouettes.  I have seen very skinny girls with silhouettes and they wear them just under their waist bands or even one had it above waist band and you couldn't see it through the tight little t-shirt !  My daughter has the silhouettes.   They come with a 'hippo' sil serter to insert them will.   THe Quick sets have a sort of clunk click thing which is easy to use, as is the hippo once you get the hang of it.

Do you have sensors?   I am taking it that you do if you have the alarms set.   The alarms are not high and they have not been increased with the Veo which is so stupid.   That is one of the biggest complaints.    It does get louder, have you heard the siren yet?   It is literally a siren and I have a baby monitor beside me at night for my daughter and the siren wakes me up but not the alarms before it.    It doesn't however wake my daughter up.

Sleeping with it is fine.   My daughter has it loose in bed with her and is the most fidgety person I have ever met.  Some people keep them in a pump pack or sew a velcro patch onto a pocket in PJ's.    

Good luck and keep us posted and remember I'm here if you need some help.  Roll on Monday eh!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 1, 2009)

Yay Sugarbum! How fab! I'm so excited for you, and your account made me laugh out loud. Adrienne, never thought about different kinds of obtrusion levels, but good to know and investigate.

It's so good to have another account, esp from the point of view of a girl/woman -- important I think cos I suspect much is different...

Loved the 'boobage'. Quite. If only this were an issue with me...

Last night we awoke to great racket: pump having got stuck down side of bed, then caught behind radiator. E trying to recover it half asleep: bash, bash. He's off to France today and of course I spent much of morning thinking omg he's dislodged it etc and will go sky high...But these things are robust: he didn't and he isn't.

More on other thread.

Anyway. Just great news. Keep it coming. I want to know how it is for you!


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh Patricia! Adriene! Bev! You all make me chuckle!  Thanks for your continued support and spurring on! Aymes, my fingers are crossed for you!

I am sure with this line length I could perfect lassoo, but perhaps Ive learned enough new skills for today. I have also found on about section ten million of page one squillion of the medtronic book *volume control!* Phew!

It is the quick set I have today. We all got the same, changes will be on monday when we put our orders in with medtronic. I hear from DSN, silohette is for the more slender (bless her!), perhaps not me. This one is abit bumpy but I am aware it seems such becuase Im obviously not used to anything there at all. I anticipate tomorrow at work will give me better practical insight. Its all new, in my head its the size of a melon...

Bev, obviously Patricia will be best placed to say something along these lines from her experience, but I can totally see how kids/teens will absolutely love these. I think I am abit blown away at the moment, my thoughts are everywhere. But I think what I am trying to say is the future feels bright!

Right off to bed. Must go to work tomorrow and bore the C*** out of anyone willing to listen to me about it!

Take care, and thanks again for your support! xX


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 2, 2009)

Sounds brilliant, I like the pictures, As Bev said it will go with any outfit. Not too sure what my other half will say when she see's in the history that I've been looking at a photo album called 'rumpy-pumpy'!  

Please keep us up to date with how things progress, hope you managed to sleep with it last night and today goes well at work. 

And don't forget to change your signiture!


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Nikki!

I had the most dreadful nights sleep, any tips gasman or adrienne? It was rotten. I woke with it wrapped round my neck at one point and couldnt take anymore after that and got a right stroppy strop-strop on marched into the kitchen at 5:00am and got the manual and changed the reservoir and put a short set on, much better but it was too late to fall asleep before work, and consequently Ive had a bit of a naff day. Exhasted now. Only tomorrow to go and then next week off for the insulin so its not all bad....

There was a funny moment of miscommunication between the ambulance crews, whereby apparently I was rather excited about my new "bicycle pump"!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 2, 2009)

If it's any help Sugarbum, I think the nighttime thing is probably the worst... When we've had to test at night, sometimes E is like mumble mumble, can't get comfortable, mumble mumble, pump, mumble. I don't think it's so fun. He's tried attaching it to his pjs, but when he turns over to one side or another, it sticks into him etc. I've read about putting it under your pillow, but he says that doesn't work.

I've occasionally gone in and been unable, in the dark, to tell the difference between the pump tube and his ipod headphones, all tied up together...I don't know, somehow he makes it through. But then again, he's a teenage boy for whom sleep is pretty much top of the list, so I guess it figures that we've heard hardly a peep in the daytime about it.

Hope you have a better night tonight.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 2, 2009)

Hiya

Whoops what a horrid night.  My daughter has the shorter tubes as do all the children I knew.   There is no reason you can't have them.   She just leaves the pump loose in bed and has no problems.  Some of the children have their pump packs on and keep the pump in there but that is hard for parents to get to the pump then, you won't have this problem though


----------



## Patricia (Jul 2, 2009)

You know what, I didn't know there was a shorter/longer tube? How long are we talking? I don't know which one we have...


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 2, 2009)

hi there,

I had the medtronic quick set paradigm 43 inches in from the clinic yesterday. I am probably about 5'8" and with this set on you drop your pump and it hits the floor, not best. The alternative in the pack is 23 inches which I put on early this morning, much better, I am guessing thats what you have Patricia? I could probably learn a thing or two from E, on the bus to work this morning I was listening to my ipod and trying to do my pump settings, I do believe they it "multi-tasking"...and then when I got to work I have a small bleep, same size as the pump....it was a little much!

Right off to bed now, thanks for your support. Its a bit of a harsh description but there is a little shock factor in this still, or is it just a little weird?! Hope you all sleep well too.

Love Louisa x


----------



## Patricia (Jul 2, 2009)

Oo crikey Louisa, yeah you want the short one. I'm sure that's the one we have. I can't imagine such a long one (oh dear all freudian here). It's going to be like sleeping with a horrible ribbon or something. Ergh. The short one will be better? Hope so. Let us know.


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 3, 2009)

Hope you have a better nights sleep, I have never heard of anyone stopping using the pump because they couldn't sleep with it. I think for most people they get used to it and it causes no problems, and for the others it's a minor inconvienince. 

Just a quick question, is the tubing and resevior connected? so you couldn't only change one part?


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

Yes they are connected, the tubing is attached to the top of the reservoir.   What they suggest is that if you fill the reservoir up then when you need to change the canula you could keep the same reservoir and tubing and just change the canula.    What I do, and lots of others, is to only fill the reservoir with enough insulin for 3 or 4 days, then you change the whole lot.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for your tips all much appreciated!

Well its saturday and, HUZZAH!!!! I have the day off!

Looking back on the week, repsectively I wish I had not gone to work on thursday morning (I pick and choose my own rota) but you live and learn. I wished I was a little more like my neice and nephew who have these "tamagotchies" (I am so out of touch with the youth!) and I think feeding and watering these little machine things they take everywhere with them on keyrings would have been like a good 'boot camp' pre pump for me. Certainly my 9 year old nephew would have mastered the art of the pump in the first three hours, and make it look easy work the little tyke.

I am quite tired today post events of yesterday, again I worked all day from 7.30am but right through till late evening 11pm as we had a major incident at work. It is headlining on the BBC news this morning so I am quite thoughtful watching it back this morning. Now I am watching Sky and it is on the Breaking News with updates and interviews, very sad stuff. I was literally about to stuff a sandwich down my gob (an eat and walk job as I was yesterdays boss) and then it all started. Food and water passed me by completely until midnight by the time I was home and I only had a salad for lunch, my BM was 20mmols! Crazy numbers. I had set my pump to alarm at 21:45 to take my lantus (I am still on the inital saline) and like a good girl I went off and took it (normally I would be at home to take my lantus). The same rules stick, I cant look after anyone unless I look after myself and it has always had to have been that way. It annoyed me slightly that I had to go and do that but also enlightened me- from next week I will never have to do that again- just push my buttons! This is a great change in life and freedom and I think this is what I ultimately crave with the pump (but I think you will no mention what-so-ever of anything resembling that in the NICE guidelines).

So today, my time is my own and I intend to swat-up. The contour bluetooth BM machine is coming out the packet, as is the remote control, and I intend to sit down on my balcony and absorb the doorstop that is the Medtronic Veo user guide like a sponge.

Oh I forgot to say as well, that I slept better last night, shear exhastion until 3am, then a hypo woke me up where I over compensated trying to correct that dreadful high earlier. I clipped the pump to my undies and it didnt annoy me too much. What with the heat and the events of the evening making me restless, all in all Im pleased with the hours I got. That short line is definately the one I will order from here on in.

I need a new signature, clearly. Any ideas?!


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 4, 2009)

Well its been an educational afternoon here at pump HQ!

"The Contour" distresses me somewhat. It sounds more like a womans sanitary product rather than a state of the art BM machine with transmmitter???

I have unwrapped everything, fiddled a bit and put it back in its box without using it. Perhaps Im just not ready for it yet. The user guide could cause a brain haemorrage, making your blood glucose the least of your problems. Perhaps I am overdosing on instruction manuals this week?

The remote control= interesting. U can only scroll up to easy bolus and have to 'Escape' if you go over the dose you want. This is judged by listening to the beeps go up in sequence equating to each increment. I would definately feel unsafe using this until I become more pump savy. Too much too soon for me so thats also gone back in the box too!

The medtronic manual I have been reading and I am taking note. Avoid electrostatic electricity, like lightening strikes etc and electricution........dammit! I am trying hard to concentrate on the more *useful* parts. I am abit confused by so many different variations of bolus but I am hoping this all gets easier over the comming days. We are doing Bolus Wizzard in clinic on Monday so hopefully that will get me going.

....back to the rest of the manual. It helps me avoid the housework


----------



## Mand (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Sugarbum

I back off my hols and just catching up with everyone here. Have read your thread and you have really made me chuckle! I love they way your sense of humour comes through as you describe your experience so far! It is so good to see the funny side of things. I am glad that all seems to be going generally well so far. How are the nights now? That is the bit that concerns me about my son - will it distrub his sleep. Mind you, I think kids sleep much deeper that us adults. 

Like the photos too! 

Please keep posting. I am so keen to hear how you getting on and i wish you continued good luck! We will be able to compare notes soon. My son gets connected on Tue! Gulp! 

Don't ever lose your sense of humour! It is a great tonic. Thank you!


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Mand! et al!

Glad to hear you are back and had a good holiday, I was just about to read your holiday! I hope it has refreshed you all in anticipation of the big even on tuesday....

I am on the saline at the mo, tomorrow is the big switch over! We have our instructions, vial out of the fridge the night before (check), evening Lantus reduced by 50% (check)......oh, and how bizarre, hopefully my last evening lantus! That evening Lantus is the least fave of my diabetes things I have to do so I wont be at all sorry to see the back of that.

Today I went shopping and bought 2 cases/holders for my insulin pump. As you may have noticed their isnt a great amount of accessories on this side of the pond. If you want to have a look I bought two Golla mobile phone holders with caribos (? spelling!), pretty funky and then I just bought another on eBay this evening...www.golla.com if you think you might want to accessorise! I got mine in HMV.

I am sleeping better thanks Mand. The last 2 nights I clipped it to my knickers and slept well. Think the exhastion was a counter factor though.

So I am setting up here with the insuling at 0800 tomorrow, chaning the set and reserviour and then Im meeting for pump clinic at 9.45am. I will let you know how it goes!

Chat to you tomorow, but just in case I forget to mention, GOOD LUCK FOR TUESDAY!

Love lou x


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2009)

Lou, just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow morning - hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2009)

yeah same here good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Mand (Jul 6, 2009)

Good morning Lou! Today is your big day! Hope your switchover goes well this morning! Look forward to reading about it later. 

Tonight is my son's 50% reduction of Levemir, ready for his 9.30am pump start tomorrow. So we are right in there with you! Thanks for tips re accessories. 

GOOD LUCK TO YOU FOR TODAY !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 6, 2009)

Go for it today Sugarbum! Can't wait to hear all about it...

All best.


----------



## bev (Jul 6, 2009)

Sugarbum/rumpy pumpy,

Just to wish you a smooth day and hope you dont worry too much! If you have time let us know how it all goes today - i am taking it all in and getting loads of tips etc, although Alex wont do the saline start- so full-on insulin from day one! Cant wait. Good news that you have found a way to sleep without worrying about the pump!Bev x


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 6, 2009)

*tataa Lantus, its been emotional*

Hi all.

Many thanks for your good wishes!

I set up in my kitchen last night, put it all together and it went smoothly, full set change, cannula and reservoir, excellent! Then after I had eaten, bolused and was happy I WENT TO INJECT WITH THE PEN! I stopped myself in the neck of time, but theres something I hadnt thought about.....(without making myself sound like *THAT* nurse) but remembering not to inject. I didnt see that one coming! I will keep my voice down in case "Birk-in-head" thinks Im addicted to the good stuff!

Setting the vial up of insulin this morning was actually easy, much less messy than the saline which actually doesnt fit the needle to draw it up, so I changed the set, reservoir and bolused this morning without having a drama! I took half my lantus last night and woke up 12.4mmols, fine. Kept my 2:1 ratio and toddled off to the clinic.

I have been feeling fine with this, but yes it is reasonably unsettling. I use that word rather than stressfull as it isnt really stressfull for me. Put simply, its just change of everything you are used to! To me it is incomparable with starting injections and I remember that quite well, this is easier and the emotions are completely different. The experiences within the group have been different and for some it is harder than others obviously. I was warned this is like being dianosed all over again and I was very cautious waiting for the car-crash of emotions and my life to recommence the diagnosis 'turmoil' Part 2, but it hasnt happened (yet)...... 

......Oops I was just interupted there by my DSN doing a phone check, ahem! _*Could everyone step aside please? I need to push my way past to the top of the class! *_Huzzzah! She is happy. Next phone check at 10pm this evening (actually I forgot to do my 4pm because I was playing with all the free skins she gave me- ssSSh!). Yes, the pump is now pretty like a green leaf . Yes thats right, I am 32 going on 12...

Today in clinic we did Bolus Wizzard and added in the Contour BM machine which bluetooths in your readings, a refresher on carb counting with the dietician and a lot of troubleshooting. Is it a coincidence that in the medtronic manual the "Rule of 15" (different treatment of hypos on pump) is on page 15, and "When things go wrong" is Chapter 13? 

*Homework!*
I have been told today to eat on even hours only- how does such a simple instruction monumentally mess with my mind? 

Bolus wizzard- although do not use it all the time and ensure manual bolus.

"*Step away from the needles"!*( _that was for you Birk-in-head!)_


Hope you are all well. Thanks again for your support.

Love Louisa Medtronic  
(just trying it out for size, its got more pazazz than my current surname I can asure you).

PS.

*Bev...* Great to hear things are moving with the pump. I am intrigued to know why Alex wouldnt get a saline trial if its ok to ask? I had 5 days and it was definately to my advantage. Lots of time to button press and practise bolusing etc. And to make mistakes...

Mand- may I offer a tip? Get your test strip supplies in now! I wasnt warned and the requirements are 2 hourly testing. Also I have made an appointment for my GP to change my prescription and its next week  so I can add on vials of novorapid and get the new contour test strips. I should have been forward thinking and anticipated this last week. There are so many bases to cover in this game hey?!


----------



## Mand (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Louisa Medtronic (pretty good, i think!)

Fantastic post! Very positive and made me lol as i just love your sense of humour! I am absolutely delighted for you that all has gone well today. Well done you! Hope it continues well for you! I have everything crossed for you.

I understand what you mean about waiting for impact of 'starting again'. I think that is why i feel a little emotional because we were told it was like starting again and, emotionally, it took me back to two years ago and the shock and grief for my son etc etc. Anyway, i am so pleased for you that it has been a good experience so far. I guess they mean 'starting again' as in having to work out your insulin requirements. 

Thanks for tip re strips! Will get stocked up!

Keep posting! Keep smiling!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi Mand and Sugarbum

I have to confess, when E put in his first set at clinic, I had to fight not to cry. It felt *so* like seeing him do his first injections at hospital...


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi all,

Slightly out of sorts this morning as I had a hypo last night 2.9mmols at 2:50am. Havent had one of those in a while! I gave myself an extra correctional bouls when my DSN called last night at 10pm and I think that was the offending bit of insulin. I am guessing (I had a large mash, meat and runner beans with a thin gravy) that this could be where Patricias street talk might come in, with some "dual waving" or "square waving", but we havent moved on to that yet.

I didnt abide by the new rule of 15, treating hypos on pump (it could be said I adopted my own rule of 85). After inital treatment I continues then to fill my face with 70gms of carbs as well. I was told yesterday in clinic you dont treat hypos with long acting carbs anymore.....I find this completely bizarre and unsettling. I may deviate from these rules (well, I did actually) but I had to do what I felt needed doing. I was feeling pretty dreadful as I hadnt been low like that in a while, I also live alone so Id rather "cover" myself so to speak and correct later. I would be interested what you as pumpers and parents do?

Anyway, good side is the corrections on this gizmo seem to work really well. Woke at 15.4 at 8am and corrected with a small 1.7u correctional dose (as insulin on board) and at 10am I am 10.9. For this time of day I cant imagine that control with a pen injection and then seeing the effect.

So great to hear this morning of Admins baby and also to think that Mand and son are in clinic- all very exciting. I am looking forward to her post this afternoon if she has a chance.

Hope you all well xXx


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi 

Oh dear poor you.

However there really is no need to have any long acting carbs for a hypo, just quick acting.      Once you are back up so long as you know why you had a hypo and I believe you have discovered that you could have some free carbs but only about 10 cho maximum, more than that and you will go high as you did.

If J (my daughter) is about 4.5 and needs a boost, I may give her 10 free carbs but that's it.

Mash potato generally is like sugar, quite a quick acting carb.   Don't forget everyone is different though.  I have one friend where mash is just fine.    For J is shoots her up immediately.    A jacket is a slower release.    Pasta and rice you will have to experiment and the general rule of thumb is start with 50/50 over 2 hours on a dual wave and see what happens.    For pasta most people end up with a 30/70 over 3 or 4 hours.    We don't though, J needs the whole bolus and then I have to set a temp basal of 160% for 2 hours for some reason.

You'll get there, just don't panic.    I said to Patricia that the best thing my DSN said to us was 'trust your pump'.   That is easier said than done but once you trust the pump it all clicks into place.   You then won't start worrying about long acting carbs etc etc.


By the way the new way of dealing with hypos on BB (MDI) is no long acting as well, just quick acting like the pump.    I don't recommend anyone does this until you have spoken to your team but that is what should be being practiced for people newly going on BB.

Well done, you are doing just fine.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Adrienne!

I havent had a hypo like that for a while so will be better prepared for the next here-on in. I do love my pump so I need to take your advice and trust it a little!

Thanks for mentioning the "free carbs" and reminding me of that. I need to revisit all these things and give it a bit more thought.

Thanks Adrienne for your reply,
Lou x


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi

Don't know what you use as a hypo treatment Lou, but lucozade is the quickest by far followed closely by coke.   We have started to try and use Sprite as it has to be better for you than coke.  Lucozade is too fast for J (bit complicated but due to her little bit of pancreas left which wakes up at the most inopportune moments) so we use coke which is not good really but what can you do.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh dear Sugarbum sorry about the hypo . Big shame for you.

BUT like MDI or anything, there's so much learning involved...Confess we were totally freaked out when we started treating hypos with fast acting only -- yikes! But the point is the basal should hold you there. Our dietician explained it well: MDI at the moment must overload the background insulin in order to work at all and spread things out...SO a hypo requires a further boost of slow carb to absorb this extra background floating around. With a pump, there is theoretically no extra so no slow carb needed. We have certainly found this to be true, albeit unsettling. It may not 'feel' right yet for you either because your basal rates are in early stages still -- so obviously you need to do what you think feels right -- you know yourself. But our team made clear that the adjustment from slow to fast only was sometimes difficult.

We're finding a box of apple juice works extremely well for a hypo treatment, and one E prefers as he often gets thirsty and doesn't like fizzy at all. And they are portable!

It may be worth too asking your team about night levels at the moment. We are finally finding that bedtime levels of 6 are fine to leave -- but at first, we wouldn't go lower than 7, and would give some free carb. Another suggestion we've had from our team is to have more free carb (eg 20g or so) but bolus 10 of it or whatever, just to cover the extra and boost the levels a little.

Take heart Sugarbum. All will be well.

xxoo


----------



## Mand (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your hypo, Lou. Hope you feeling better about it now. I having to get my head round no carb too. It makes sense it's just diffcult to break old routines. A few minutes ago i called to my son that is was time for his Levemir then laughed and said oops no need! Old habits die hard!

Anyway, Keep posting as i keen to compare notes!

Love Mand x


----------



## Patricia (Jul 8, 2009)

How are you today Sugarbum?


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 8, 2009)

Patricia said:


> How are you today Sugarbum?



Hi Patricia, and all!

Doing well this morning thanks Patricia, and quite happy with the last 24 hours.

I am using the Medtronic Pump recording book and just done my daily phone check up with my DSN who is happy with numbers this morning. Thinks I will need a bigger basal than 0.55u/hr but not to adjust it as yet as it gives us scope to see where exactly I can adjust those basal units for a better coverage.

I murdered carbohydrates yesterday evening for my meal, and unuasually for me also pigged out on a big pudding (its all this not working makes me think about food!). I didnt correct as thats where I think the whammy causing the hypo the night before occurred. At midnight last night I was 8.4mmols!  Fantastic! I also did a 3am (bizarrely I thought of Mand and my other 3am club buddies doing theirs!) and it was 7.4mmols. These are good numbers for me. On MDI my starting BM for the day would typically be 10-11mmols.

It seems as if you can see the fruits of your labour much easier on this? It is much more rewarding! I was saying that to the DSN. Also the functions allowing you to review your average carbs per day over a number of days of your choice, average bolusing and correction. Given the time, I really can see how much fine-tuning is actually possible. Are you finding this with E?

My DSN advised I dont work this week so I have been taking it rather easy, but today I have a few challenges on my plate! I am eating out this evening, Thai- not my usual first choice but sounds tasty all the same so I am preparing to be knocked completely off my game by a few grains of rice and some creamy sauces (GRRRRR!), I am spending my first quality time in a week with the other half who really hasnt taken on board any pump stuff (GRRRRR!) and then I am meeting his mother for the first time eek:GRRRR! not today?!) and we are going for a Thai! I must stop growling! 

Additionally, I have decided not to drink alcohol either as that could muck my numbers up. But depends how the afternoon goes- that could be subject to change! 

So its all good here. I have been told I shall hear from Medtronic after our supplies requests went off on Monday when we were in clinic and a delivery of the three month supply by the end of the week. havent heard from them as yet- hope they dont leave it until the last minute. How have you found your dealings with them? I am desperately hoping they are smooth operators, I have a very low tolerance for being mucked about with things like this. Patience!

How are you finding things now? I am following the thread avidly. There is a small medtronic family growing on here....!

Hope you and E are well, thanks for your support.

Louisa xx


----------



## Patricia (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Louisa

Great numbers! Yay!

We, however, did not join you at 3am )), though I assume Mand did... E's number last night was so good, and we knew if anything his basal was a little low, not a complicated dinner etc...so we all slept like proverbial logs. Still exhausted today though!

In answer to your thoughts: yes, the fine-tuning aspect of the pump is one of the best things about it, I'm sure. And the *immediacy* of the fine-tuning -- even changing a rate in the middle of that rate's timeframe will change it from that moment, not from the next time the rate occurs, if you see what I mean... (btw our experience with night corrections have been that *if* the basal is set okay, then small corrections work very well to get you in range. They don't seem to send E hypo, which is what used to happen on MDI and seems to have happened to you two nights ago. It's probably just while your basal rates are being fine tuned that night corrections feel dodgy?).

Re rice and stuff tonight -- I would ask your DSN if you can do a dual wave. Rice is always *certain* to mess E up, and the dual wave, while not solving rice completely yet, certainly makes it manageable. Our starting point has been set a dual wave for 3 hours, on a 30/70 (eg bolus 30% of the meal right away, then spread out the remaining 70% over the three hours). This might vary though, for instance if you are having a really *small* amount of rice, you wouldn't want it to account for the large proportion of the carb...E himself dosed lentils while away, figuring that they occupied only 30% of his total carb for the meal -- so he reversed the wave, giving 70% of the bolus right away, and spreading 30% out over 3 hours...It worked well.)

We have dual waved pizza, pasta, rice (and lentils!) from the first day on the pump. With rice we miscalculated once -- he needs longer than 3 hours for this -- and he hypo-ed two hours in...Anyway, I'd ask your DSN? Might help with what may be a semi-grueling time for you rolleyes.

I think you're doing great, anyway. Even if things are messed up with dinner tonight, just remember that with such good nighttime numbers, you are already clocking up boosts for your hba1c -- 8 hours of it out of every day! We think about this when days seem to go pear-shaped: the nights are so stable and so often in range that they are the backbone of good numbers...

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 8, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Re rice and stuff tonight -- I would ask your DSN if you can do a dual wave. Rice is always *certain* to mess E up, and the dual wave, while not solving rice completely yet, certainly makes it manageable. Our starting point has been set a dual wave for 3 hours, on a 30/70 (eg bolus 30% of the meal right away, then spread out the remaining 70% over the three hours). This might vary though, for instance if you are having a really *small* amount of rice, you wouldn't want it to account for the large proportion of the carb...E himself dosed lentils while away, figuring that they occupied only 30% of his total carb for the meal -- so he reversed the wave, giving 70% of the bolus right away, and spreading 30% out over 3 hours...It worked well.)
> 
> We have dual waved pizza, pasta, rice (and lentils!) from the first day on the pump. With rice we miscalculated once -- he needs longer than 3 hours for this -- and he hypo-ed two hours in...Anyway, I'd ask your DSN? Might help with what may be a semi-grueling time for you rolleyes.



Hi 

I agree re the dual wave for tonight.    We had a chinese meal the second week of J pumping.   don't forget she was a child and our DSN said it was impossible to calculate the whole meal as individual dishes as you have no idea what they put in it.   So she suggested 80 cho on a dual wave of 50/50 over 5 hours.    It only flipping worked !!!   We have now upped the 80 cho to 100 cho as she eats more and it generally works (not that we have Chinese lots of course).


----------



## Mand (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Lou!

Yes, i was right with you at 3am!!! So glad things are going well for you! Great numbers!! It's just fab isn't it!

I hope you enjoy the time with your other half and that meeting his mother goes well (a tip: try not to growl too much as she might think you are a little strange!! )

Hope you get on ok with rice etc. Please let us know how it goes! I always avidly read your thread!

You will be in my thoughts at 3am tomorrow!

Mand x


----------



## Mand (Jul 9, 2009)

How you doing Lou? Hope all is going well. Please give us an update when you get the chance. Would love to hear how it all going. 

What are your levels like?

Mand x

ps how about Louveo (pronounced loo-vee-oh)? How is rumpy pumpy, by the way? Hope he/she? behaving! How did meeting your partners mom go? Well, I hope!


----------



## bev (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Sugarbum - whats the latest? How was the meal? Did you get along with the mother?Bev


----------



## Patricia (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, I'm same as others: how goes it? Get to us when you can...

xxoo


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi all,

Hope everyone is well!

Sorry I partly hogged Mands thread yesterday eve! Then I waffled on and didnt have time to update my own!

Have had by and large a very good week. Lots of big numbers as well as on target so I wont say its all easy peasy. What I have found interesting is how all us newbys have been started off in different ways and making a comparrison between myself and Mand I feel as if I have less flexability. I am strictly set on a 1:1 throughout the day at the moment and under instructions not to change my basal at 0.55u/hr. I am also only doing a Normal bolus.....

....until this morning! Stuff this! I couldnt resist a DUAL WAVE! So whats the worst that could go wrong? Yes, putting in the wrong dose! Ho-hum! I doubled my correction by accident, but that was only small so I'm not worried. If my understanding is right, a dual wave is good because I was high to start, ate my toast and then I was going to drink my pot of coffee throughout the morning. I got bored waiting for the lesson on alternative bolusing on Monday and I am back to work next week so I thought Id give it a go. The example given in the manual for dual waving is "Banqueting"!!! Are you serious? How medieval of you medtronic...

Going back to Wednesday when I met my boyfriends mum it wet well! We went to one of my favourite restaurants called EV's, a mediteranian place where I had my favourite Mousakka folllowed by 2 scoops of cinnamon ice-cream. Its a big restaurant and I went there on my first anniversary with my boyfriend and it was really nice this time as we were sat in the middle not to be consious of injecting becuase I wasnt! Fabulous, free feeling. I would have injected in the middle of the restaurnat anyway, I was never bothered. But nice to not do it after how many years.... (apparently his mother was on her best behaviour and under strict instructions not to mis-behave and I got a good report the day after over the phone!).

Also this week, I went for a visit to the prison that I start my new job in end of August. I didnt have the pump when I went for interview so a great relief to go through the metal detectors and security checks without setting anything off! Or question this unusual device I am now sporting! Everyone was really, really nice and very sporty. Gym and group sports included, netball, basketball etc and circuit training also free personal trainer in the gym. Great news! I go to the gym anyway, but dont participate in anything like that so I am looking forward to it. I must obviously be careful what I write about it all but Im sure its ok to day there are 3 cute fat cats too! I wonder what they did wrong?! I havent told them about my diabetes as yet but I think they are the sort of people who will respond fine and I think it will be an easier workplace to manage it in too. Feeling very good about that.

I am at my mums at the moment awaiting normal life to resume! I was told to take a week off to start insulin on this pump and of course now I am bored! In my day to day job I am very active and actually walk all day, so I feel abit of frustration doing nothing what-so-ever and getting all this baseline numbers and adjustments etc- next week in my normal life they wont apply! I never sit around like this. 

Was just wondering as I will be briefed on the Care-Line facility on Monday and get my USB cable what everyone elses thought on Careline are? 

Hope everyone is well and has a good weekend, and happy pumping for those who are!
Thanks for your replies and support.

Love Louisa xx


----------



## bev (Jul 11, 2009)

OOoh you little rebel you! Fancy dual waving without permission! He he.
It will be intersting to know how it goes! Good that you got on with the mother and she liked you too!
There doesnt seem to be a 'standard' approach to pumping does there?

It will be interesting to see what approach A's team will use!

Have a nice day Sugarbum!Bev x


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 11, 2009)

bev said:


> OOoh you little rebel you! Fancy dual waving without permission! He he.
> It will be intersting to know how it goes!




I know! It said you should ask a healthcare professional first, and I thought "I am one" (absolutely nothing to do with this) but I thought Id give myself permission to continue!

Result at 12:00 was 5.2mmols, like that! But how much that actually had to do with dual waving/my mothers coffee machine breaking and halving my intake/or my double correction error I wont ever know. But I might go "dual" again tomorrow or this evening (yes, Im planning a "Banquet"!) just to experiment. Like I said, normal service will resumme next week and trialing these things back at work wont be so feasable.

Any news Bev on how soon you and Alex will start? Its Mands thread that is inspiring me to get abit more out of the pump over the weekend as she seems to be going great guns. I meant to comment on my thread earlier but follow-on to your Medtronic day last week, I wanted to mention to you I received a great service from them over the phone on Wednesday afternoon. Helpful, not annoying and got exactly what I ordered the following morning- less than 24 hours couriered to my door by TNT and signed for. Excellent. Another tick next to Medtronics name worth noting in these early days. You can change your location of delivery each time you speak to them, work, friends, neighbours, anywhere or anyone. A three month supply all in a small tidy box. I like it, and I like it a lot  (with additional bonus items, 3 free plastic bags of air? !)

Chat soon, Louisatronic xXx
(yeah Im thinking thats my new Username!)


----------



## Patricia (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello Louisa!

Go girl! Sounds an interesting experiment...Will come back to this later, but just to say that dual waving is good for banqueting, but also for the slow digest stuff -- at the moment we use it exclusively for this (rice, pasta, pizza) and it really does work...E doesn't banquet much!

Interested in your prison work too, used to teach in one and found it an incredible experience...ANYWAY. Must go. Just wanted to say KEEP IT GOING. And keep posting. I really like to read what you're up to, and the approach you are taking as an adult. It's completely different, but so confident...

Well done!

xxoo


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 12, 2009)

*Aliens attack?*

Thanks for that Patricia!

With what you wrote in mind I have dual waved some pasta, meetballs and veg and completely filled my face with carbs, purely for scientific analysis of course ....to lazy to "Banquet" thats my problem!

So please pump people and parents enlighten me... have I been possessed? I noticed today when I did my third set change I have markings like two corn-circles on my skin still from where the previous sets were. If this continues to mark for so long I will eventually look like the woman with a thousand nipples....so now how do I bring this up in group tomorrow??

Tomorrow is Pump Clinic Part III. On the unnecessarilly early morning agenda according to the timetable is:

*Pump experiences *(perhaps I will demonstrate my ability to retrieve it from inside the toilet bowl? Skillfull, and with grace...)
*Review of basal rates *(yes please, any longer on 0.55u/hr/24 hrs and I might forget what one is)
*Trouble shooting, avoiding DKA*
*Eating out *(advice on meeting the potential mother-in-law not included )
*Square and Dual Wave bolusing *(sooooo last week!)

My average blood sugar today was 7.7mmols. I am pleased with that, the best this week. Im not hitting great numbers straight away but I have been confined to a 1:1 ratio throughout and a basal rate I have not been allowed to change it. I am just so dying to "tweak" its torture. I might avoid the temptation by unpacking all my supplies from Medtronic and deciding where on earth I can squeeze them into my very small and compact life. Not easy...

If anything I must say I am slightly frustrated by my friends reactions to all this. A serious under-understanding of what an insulin pump is, despite my explanations and three people have asked me does this mean I still have diabetes? My dear friends, it must be because I havent explained it well enough or pitching it to you right. Perhaps because I am constantly managing it and thinking about it I take any comment below parr of the reality of it all as annoying? I dont mean too, I find ignorance on the subject given how long I have waited for it and explained it to them as frustrating. All in all, none of them have this disease and so imagining a medication pump attatched to you all the time is just too foreign to contemplate or relate to? I dont know. Ho hum. Wont let it bother me too much. Early days and all that jazz.

Right I must go. I need to know whats going on with Mand and Patricia on their threads!!!

I will report back from Pump School. I will also let you know what punishment I receive for Dual waving and Square bolusing before I was told to. I expect I shall be sent to Birkinhead!

xLoux


----------



## Mand (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Lou

You doing great! Well done you! I have read your posts with great interest (once again just loving your sense of humour!). I hope they not too hard on you for jumping ahead and dual waving already!   Also never worry about hogging my post. I always happy to share it with you or anyone else. Feel free to join in anytime. 

We have not been taught about the bolus wizard etc yet. 

My son has done two set changes now and he does have the circle marks left too, same as you. 

Do keep your posts coming. I am avidly reading them. Do keep us up to date with your new job news too! What an exciting time for you!

Will go now and update my thread.

Hang on in there! You doing a great job, Lou! xx


----------



## Patricia (Jul 13, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> So please pump people and parents enlighten me... have I been possessed? I noticed today when I did my third set change I have markings like two corn-circles on my skin still from where the previous sets were. If this continues to mark for so long I will eventually look like the woman with a thousand nipples....so now how do I bring this up in group tomorrow??
> 
> 
> If anything I must say I am slightly frustrated by my friends reactions to all this. A serious under-understanding of what an insulin pump is, despite my explanations and three people have asked me does this mean I still have diabetes? My dear friends, it must be because I havent explained it well enough or pitching it to you right. Perhaps because I am constantly managing it and thinking about it I take any comment below parr of the reality of it all as annoying? I dont mean too, I find ignorance on the subject given how long I have waited for it and explained it to them as frustrating. All in all, none of them have this disease and so imagining a medication pump attatched to you all the time is just too foreign to contemplate or relate to? I dont know. Ho hum. Wont let it bother me too much. Early days and all that jazz.



Always great to read these posts, Lou! Love them.

Re corn circles: yes...we have them too. Have you tried tea tree oil cream? Available from chemists. Seems to make a difference with E and soreness. Also, that spray Adrienne was talking about actually *does* make a difference: considerably less pink at the last change...

Re friends and lack of understanding... First thing I thought was that maybe this is part of the 'starting again' you were warned about? Just a thought. But you've been dealing with diabetes for x amount of time (how long?), got your head more or less around what you were doing before, and in that context didn't expect friends to leap to attention -- yet now, quite understandably, you are going through something again -- and they are not really 'there'. 

I confess that 8 months in and we have not yet got past the stage where we are not hurt by people not understanding or trying to understand. In truth, this is more me than my husband or even E. They are both pretty self contained and practical, taking things up in a direct way when needed, but otherwise, not having great expectations of others.

Me on the other hand...I continue to feel hurt by those I considered to be good friends who ultimately could not step out of their lives long enough to see what was happening in mine/ours. I'm getting better at it, but there is a level of accepting what others can and can't do that I have a hard time with. Perhaps because I feel I would be there for them in quite a different way? And have been, even?

The management of diabetes, on pump or not, is just completely relentless and sometimes overwhelming. All the changes you are going through are generally positive, Lou, and I suspect your level of 'acceptance' generally of the condition is further along than mine -- but the fact remains that you are once again having to work quite hard and out of routine at keeping/making yourself healthy. 

You mentioned your boyfriend barely registering the pump and changes -- is this still the case?! It may be just me, but I guess if it were me, I'd make damn sure that the people I knew who were capable of support damn well supported me/us! I would lay it on the line. I've done so in a couple of cases this end, and really, not been disappointed. For me it's been about bringing things to others' attention rather than counting on them noticing -- which has made me cross, but ultimately been okay -- for the closest friends, anyway.

And, just to make a final point: you don't want to 'accidentally' lose people who are really your friends, but who just don't know what you want and what to do. So tell them what you want and what to do. This takes some pride-swallowing, which I resent myself (), but hey...when I've done it, it's worked.

Sorry to get so heavy. Phew! More coffee needed.

Look forward to hearing about pump clinic this morning.

xxoo


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi

You will get marks and we also use tea tree cream and have done since the beginning, natural antiseptic.    J does have small scars all over her bottom, but small price to pay we think.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi all,

Thanks for your replies. Well I have come back from clinic with a multitude of things to do!

Best of all I have been to the pharmacy and they now have my vials.....deep breath and out again....

So pump clinic (Part III) was good. Probably the most intense session as yet! I thought I was knowing this pump a little and then it turns out it does a trillion more things, absolutely incredible. 

My DSN reviewed my numbers and I have to say, having getting all excited about going all 'basal-tastic' today she only wants me to increase to 0.575u/hr between 1800 and 0300. It is going to take some time to get used to working in these miniscule amounts, surely that isnt even a drop? But I have reset my basals with her advice and will see how I go. I agree though that this coming week I cant go bonkers on the basal as I will be back to work and much more active and dont want to crash and burn. We got some input on "temp basal" as well so I will be giving that a shot when the time is right too. I wasnt bannished for the "Dual- Waving"! In fact, I was asked all about it! Im glad I have got started on it, as we know it takes some practise!

I have to say, one of the great things about pump is the goodies! Today I was given my "Careline" USB. The facility that allows your pump to transfer data to a computer program via bluetooth and you can look at your graphs and trends etc. I shall be downloading it shortly....we have been requested to make our passwords our hospital numbers with initials so that when I chat with the DSN on the phone, she can log in and review my stats! WHAT WILL THEY THINK OF NEXT??? Like my DSN said, great for those who cant be bothered to do the logbook (who me?). Apparently, pumpers used to have to pay for the privilage of this USB from Medtronic at a cost of ?50 and we have got this included so thats a good thing (especially if it turns out to be naff- I will keep you posted).

Adrienne: thanks for that link about the spray to lift off the adhesive. I wasnt sure if it was meant for just for children or for anyone, but I took advantage of the link you put up and have order my free sample! Thanks for that. Anything to keep those extra nipples at bay....

Thanks also to you Patricia for your thoughts on my friends situation. We discussed it a little in group this morning. I am planning my new approaches this week and how to take on the challenges that different people seem to present. One at a time and one day at a time....I have some lovely friends and a wonderful partner I just have to work through this.

On that note, I am hoping to find some solice and knowledge from my books that arrived today from Amazon online! Got three books for ?26 and free delivery which isnt bad at all I dont think. They are:

*Pumping Insulin: Everything you need for success on a smart insulin pump* _ John Walsh_ (?14.59p)

*Insulin Pump Therapy Demistified: An essential guide for everyone pumping insulin* _Gabrielle Kaplan-Mayer_ (?8.99p)

*Carb Counter, Collins GEM* (?2.71p)


The Collins counter is really small and handbag size. Might be good for eating out....I am pretty sure I have seen all these books in the forums 'Recommended books' section. Providing I get past the first chapter and dont revert to using them as doorstops (this is what usually comes of my book reading intentions) I shall let you know what I think.

Well back to my day of rebellion, I am planning dinner at 7pm today JUST BECAUSE I CAN! Yes, no more just eating on the even hour. Perhaps I'll go mad and have a pudding at 9! 

xx


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 13, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for your replies. Well I have come back from clinic with a multitude of things to do!
> 
> ...



He he he he you sound really pumped up ('scuse the pun - couldn't resist).  What a great day you have had and great news that you got the cable for free.  I did too but lots of my friends didn't.


----------



## Mand (Jul 13, 2009)

Great news, Lou! Thanks for updating us! So pleased for you that things are going well!

I have also bought 'pumping insulin' from Amazon. Let me know what you think!

Keep up your good work! You doing great!!

Mand xx


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 13, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> He he he he you sound really pumped up ('scuse the pun - couldn't resist).  What a great day you have had and great news that you got the cable for free.  I did too but lots of my friends didn't.




Well to continue with the puns Adrienne....I am right royally PUMPED OFF!  Calling all you people (if any) who have successfully uploaded CareLine me please contact me? Now this is exactly when your teenager comes into their own! What on earth is going on here with CareLine?? Not a lot! (I am about to enter great depth in to the bowels of the problem, scroll now people, it is written as therapy......)

So first of all I went through the whole process and it wasnt sucessfull because I have Windows Vista. Shock. So I went into the "Help me it would appear I cant follow simple instructions" section and it required me to change my security settings. No real suprise- the settings it requires are low security and I had to change the system administrator (?). Now my worldwide-interhole keeps displaying messages that I am at risk (I am violated? ). So even with these new settings it wants in place, I cant get the system to recognise the USB (when it tells you eventually to plug it in) saying it cant find the driver software. So I have had a diabetes related swearing session, lots of "B" words (Banquetting, Birkenhead....) and put it back in its box. Not before compilling the whole of my breakdown as it happened in written form to the Medtronic people pleasers....bless them. I wait with baited breath what their response will be...

Is anyone else enjoying any other Medtronic related gems? Same theme as what I highlighted earlier in the thread, "When things go wrong" is Chapter 13, "The Rule of 15" is on page 15.....today I read (get your manuals out!)....

*......"My screen appears distorted....If your screen appears distorted, take your sunglasses off"* Page 175.

_I am offically over-manualised and instructed one week on_. Who writes these things? Thankfully I have managed 7 days of avoiding being struck by lightening as it suggests in the introduction.

I am sad that I cant work Careline, graphs please me, but I have cheered myself up with a dual wave! I am definately ready to return to work tomorrow and occupy my mind with something else! I can imagine if I have to set up any infusions at work tomorrow just how MASSIVE all the syringes and pumps will look, now that is a bizarre thought!

Hope you are enjoying this lovely evening, sorry for the rant!

Love to all xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 13, 2009)

Having been a programmer for 25 years, I can only apologise  for your frustration. I do, however believe that Microsoft may be the root of all evil! Blimmin' operating systems! Hope the beings that are medtronic can elucidate - they crashed my (XP) system last week with their pump school!


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 13, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Havong been a programmer for 25 years, I can only apologise  for your frustration. I do, however believe that Microsoft may be the root of all evil! Blimmin' operating systems! Hope the beings that are medtronic can elucidate - they crashed my (XP) system last week with their pump school!



Oh no! Obviously pump school isnt compatable with all the kate bush videos you must download on You Tube!

Northerner, pump school worked for me, and I am a challenged individual


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 13, 2009)

Ah Vista - has a lot to answer for.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 16, 2009)

*Vista-gate*

An update from me!

After 34 minutes on the phone to Medtronic I am now on careline! Phew! I was starting to think it may never happen but (from the 0.1 seconds of the conversation I understood) its evil VISTA's fault. Ho-hum, its all graph-tastic here anyway....I am being blinded by trends, reviews, stats, dots (some very big ones ) averages and every symbol under the sun. The great thing about all these options as the lady said is to save all your uploads in the statistic data which has all your pump settings in so if they ever need to send you a replacement pump or replace it completely, you have a current file on your computer you can copy your settings to (please dont ever let this happen to me, my blood pressure wont allow it!). But great, now my DSN has access to it from the hospital and is going to log in at her end whenever we have a phone consultation. Amazing hey?

I am still getting a variety of blood glucose results, probably the majority out of range (my top of range is set up to 7.8mmols). I am not dispondant, I wasnt expecting this to instantly change my diabetes to I am still chipping away.

Tuesday I was back to work and managed alright. Being so active again I had some great numbers there and I was really busy. I kept my BM monitor in my pocket and kept tabs on what was going on. At 12.30 I was 6.3mmols with active insulin on board, I felt this was crash me I was flying about giving florence nightingale a run for her money and no time to eat. So, I went for TEMP BASAL, virtually removing my background to its lowest setting 0.025u/hr for 2.5 hours and I am pretty sure that this saved me a hypo until I ate at 2pm. Useful function! My first temp basal!

Just a thing I noticed though, my work place is loud, I didnt hear any bleep (I am set already on the loudest which is still quiet) throughout the day. I had BG and missed bolus reminders set. In the afternoon I switched the function to vibrate, it didnt make any difference. Unlike a mobile set on vibrate it does one short buzz. Im not suprised I didnt notice the pump. There is nothing I can do about that I conclude. But if I was to say something bad on the part of Medtronic (I have a lot of medtronical love right now) I am disapointed in the alarms function (sorry medtronic!).

This week, l am trying to get my face buried in my books I bought on pumping. I shall get further in this later today I hope but I am really enjoying the *Insulin Pump Therapy Demistified* _by Gabrielle Kaplan Mayer_.Im about a third the way through but I like the style even though of course it the experience of an american through their system, but its nicely written. Easy reading in any case if anyone fancies it. So far I would recommend it. It is for people also 'thinking' about pumping too so not all one sided.

Today I received the easy-lift spray that Adrienne recommended, that was quick! My next set change if on scedule wont be until the day after tomorrow so will experiement with that then. Looks good though.

This afternoon I am off to the gym for the first time since I got my pump Woops. I hope I can remember where it is! 

Lots of love to everyone, I will log on this evening and read up on Mand and Patricia! xx


----------



## Patricia (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey Louisa -- just to say well done you for plugging on. You are succeeding! Your energy and positive outlook are just a joy to read -- and the humour is SO welcome!

We can't seem to do the Carelink thing --  -- being Mac users. Do you know anything about that?! I really think the upload thing would be great, cos at the moment we keep these fairly detailed excel charts with all levels and all changes, and all bgls etc...it's a bit intensive, and I'd like to lift the load off my husband!

Keep going! Look forward to hearing more and more...

xxoo


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 16, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Hey Louisa -- just to say well done you for plugging on. You are succeeding! Your energy and positive outlook are just a joy to read -- and the humour is SO welcome!
> 
> We can't seem to do the Carelink thing --  -- being Mac users. Do you know anything about that?! I really think the upload thing would be great, cos at the moment we keep these fairly detailed excel charts with all levels and all changes, and all bgls etc...it's a bit intensive, and I'd like to lift the load off my husband!
> 
> ...



Patricia, bad news....just checked that for you in the CareLink brochure and system requirements specifically state not for Mac. Thats a real shame. I was looking at my results on those graphs and its very inspiring to me to get tighter control it spurred me on a little.

Medtronics technical department were option 2, then option 2 again on their main number which you probably have (01923 205167) if you want to give them a buzz to see if there is any alternative, but I suspect there isnt. Its another example of Mac discrimination again, I bet you see that every so often 

xx


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 16, 2009)

*We have a breakthrough!*

I just got this in response to the profile I ut on insulin pumpers to join their discussion group last night and email circle....

*Hi Louisa, shout if you continue to have problems setting up the Carelink
software, I went through that particular mill myself and actually now have
it set up perfectly on my Mac, which Medtronic say is not possible. They
were even more useless than usual when I requested technical assistance in
sorting the whole PC thing out. Best wishes, Jo*

I will send Jo an email and see whats occurring in mac-land and get back to you! x


----------



## Mand (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Lou

Great to read your update! I am so interested in everything that you have to say. Glad things are going well for you on the whole! As always, i just love your sense of humour. Let's face it, if you can have a laugh then life is so much more pleasant, no matter what you are dealing with!

I agree with you about the alarms on the veo pump. My son also finds them too quiet, especially if they go off at break or lunchtime when the school so noisy. Pity it cannot be put onto vibrate as well as sound. 

Please keep your posts coming. I read them avidly, as i do with Patricias posts. 

Love Mand x


----------



## Patricia (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Louisa

How's it hangin?

Have missed your posts... Any news on the Mac front? Wow! That would be so great...We spend quite a lot of headspace and actual time dealing with our spreadsheets; downloading would be such a breakthrough...

How are things going for you?

xxoo


----------



## Mand (Jul 21, 2009)

I second what Patricia says - How are you doing?  xx


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 22, 2009)

*Am I "Swi-po"??? Oink.*

Hi all,

Oh dear....not doing so well all of a sudden and a little down in the dumps (I dont like feeling this way!). Trying my best not to get tooooooo gloomy....

I have had 6 hypos in 4 days, which is getting me down a little. I wasnt really a frequent hypo-er on MDI (mainly only in relation to gym) and this is a bit much. I am also less symptomatic which is troublesome. I was hoping on monday when I had a day off that going to the gym (the first time since my pump) would cheer me up. But I was 30 mins into not particually strenuous exercise and I was hypo so stopped, went upstairs and read my book on pumping instead. I was actually on the chapter on "sex and the pump" which I found funny in some ways (!) so that cheered me up. God I hope no-one was looking over my shoulder 


"Pointless" should be defined as doing 30 minutes on the treadmill, burning 300 calories on the monitor, having a hypo and then drinking exactly 300 calories of lucozade to correct the hypo....

I got really busy at work yesterday and bolused in the evening for my food and meant to set another temp basal and got distracted to do something and didnt temp basal again. Later on after work I was 2.9 with not really any symptoms (I was already tired) so really frustrated with myself. I am working next on Friday and I am seriously thinking of an 8 hour temp basal of 0.025 as I dont think particually I need anything. The 0.025 will just keep my line patent. 

Today also I am mightly annoyed because I have sore throat, earache and headache, I think I have a fever but dont have a thermometer. Probably no great shock as my everyday at work is spent looking after people with swine flu (or as we like to call out department now, "the Pig Farm"). Over half of my team now have it, as thats all we seem to deal with now, despite our greatest efforts. I am increasingly annoyed as "I" consider myself myself to be high risk and I dont think my management give two blooming hoots about me being exposed to it all the time...I was just chatting to a mate on the blower and she has just volunteered to be my "flu-friend"! How sweet is that? Flu-friend is the one to go and get the Tamiflu for you and go and put it through my letterbox! Friends.....you just cant get by without them. 

Anyway, there is of course a significant possibility this is a manifestation of rubbish in my head! It is an occupational hazzard that if I have so much as a headache I think I have a subarrachnoid haemorrage. This could just be a sore throat from talking too much yesterday and my usual hayfever, so I have taken 2 paracetamol and will see how I go....

Can anyone enlighten me how long the last of the four sections for the battery power might go on for please? Been on the last section for about 4 days. I have the spare with me at all times, ready for that quick change but the anticipation of my first battery change is on-going!

With regards to Mac users and Carelink, this is the response I got from this fella on the pumpers email forum....(is this in English?)

*Glad you got Carelink sorted, Medtronic don't make it easy. Their platform
dependency makes little sense given that the site uses Java. I think they're
just lazy...

I fear I may have over-egged the Mac "solution", but it certainly works for
me: I use VMware Fusion to run Windows XP on my Mac, Parallels is a similar
bit of software that essentially does the same, or your friend could also
try Bootcamp. So I'm still sort of using Windows, but on my Mac (and
consequently MUCH faster). My very nice DSN gave me a Carelink USB stick
that Medtronic wanted to charge me ?60 for, and that was the final piece of
the puzzle as the COMLink is useless on a Mac.
*

....Patricia I can see the words and sentances but it means nothing to me! I am with the top line only. I would suggest asking for an interpretation from Northerner if you find the same! Call me primative, but I thought Bootcamp was something to do with the army? 

Sorry I havent been around for a few days, I have been in and out but also a little hypo so havent written. Will endevour to catch up with you all today.

Hope everyone is well.

Farmer Lou xx


----------



## Patricia (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Lou

Lordy, means nothing to me...will pass onto Mac-ed up other half -- thanks for the effort!!!

Firstly: get on phone to your DSN about having different basal rates for different situations! We only have three so far, but they are completely invaluable! You need different patterns for work and not-work.

I'm so sorry you are having so many hypos -- this should not be so on a pump! But we have had these times too, and changed basal rates and they've sorted. Don't be satisfied with this! Try for an overall change of some sort...I'll wait to hear.

Re swine flu: well, snap. I am in and out of bed all today, don't know why. Ancient thermometer shows no real temp, only slight sore throat, but feeling totally ache-y and wiped out, weirdly dizzy, and absolutely shattered. I mean, really. E and dad few days ago had upset-ish tummies for a day, and dad also had sore throat/headache...so maybe. Maybe not. No idea. Do I phone the doc or not? Would rather have this now than in 3 months, rather E get it now, but...

Lordy. Again.

Please get the hypo situation looked at Lou -- there is help! You mustn't persist with this. You can set up lots of different patterns. 

I understand losing track of temp basal though -- note same thing on my thread! Argh. I'm guessing running a little lower overall means that there is less room for 'error' -- taking account of different situations becomes much more imperative?

And yes, we have found in a number of situations that E's awareness is variable on pump. Again, because numbers are lower generally. But I think the idea is that it's supposed to happen less often!

Keep in touch...


----------



## Mand (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Lou

Good to hear from you! So sorry to hear about all your hypos. I second what Patricias says - speak to your dsn. Lots of hypos should not be happening. We currently on three different basal rates throughout the 24hr period.

Hope you are not coming down with anything too serious but do let us know how you are and take very good care of yourself.

I do not like to think of you feeling so gloomy, so please seek advice and let us know how you get on. 

Chin up, my friend and please keep in touch. x  x


----------



## Patricia (Jul 22, 2009)

Quickly -- we are on five basal rates for one 24h period -- but also have developed three different patterns for the pump, eg school, weekend, and holiday, to take account of activity levels and time of waking/sleeping etc...In fact they don't vary hugely, but the times when the different rates occur do...Maybe I'll talk about this over on my thread when feeling better...

Hang in there Lou, and keep in touch.


----------



## bev (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Sugarbum!

Its ok to feel down once in a while - your always so cheerful and extremely humerous! From the tiny amount of knowledge i have about pumps it does sound as if the basal needs adjusting - like Mand and Patricia have both suggested. Can i ask - did you take the pump off for the exercise or temp basal? Also, on a pump, do you still need to have cereal bars etc for exercise - given the fact you can temp basal etc?Sorry if these are silly questions - i am just trying to get my head round it all!

I hope you feel better soon and get your hypo's sorted out.Bev x


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies!

I have spoken to my DSN this afternoon and she is going to see me tomorrow morning to get me going on the pattern function, one for work and one for home. Thanks goodness because I cant function on these numbers!

Oh and I dont have the swine flu- I dont think! Feel fine today so it must have just been a blip of feeling really run down and symptomatic. I have told my "flu-friend" to stand down! (....temporarilly).

Bev I took the pump off for the exercise, which this time was only a run on the treadmill. And to honest I could have easily have left it on. The "pump clip" that comes with the medtronic pump honestly is so strong I could have kept it on easily. I keep my pump in a mobile phone sock even with the clip on so it doesnt get sweaty, that would be my only concern.

My DSN on the phone said I need a temp basal prior to exercise. I shall try that. I would normally eat a special K bar (18gms) after excerise to keep me from hypo but that may not be necessary once I get this technique perfected. I would imagine your alex might be involved in more team sport/contact so you might need to consider taking it off. There is an activity guard enclosed with the pump when you get it, protects the battery from dislodging but you cant use it with the clip on, so not very useful for me.

I am enjoying a day running on the high for a change....started my sunny day off with a very large full english breakfast in the pub nextdoor, a real treat! Put a smile back on my face 

xx


----------



## Patricia (Jul 23, 2009)

Good to hear you sounding your cheerful self Louisa! Glad you're seeing the DSN tomorrow.

E takes his pump off for all school exercise for some reason, but with football in the garden over the weekend (plenty of bashing about) he didn't...Seems to vary. And has never come to harm. I also think (wrongly? I don't know) that taking it off for exercise feels sensible -- you are doing something to combat hypos by doing a short 'suspend' of it all...

Do try the temp basals. They work like a dream really...

xxoo


----------



## Mand (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes, good to hear you sounding more cheerful, Lou! Let us know how you get on after seeing your dsn and setting up different patterns for home and work. You will get there eventually, so hang on in there!
Your breakfast sounds yummy!
Keep in touch!  xx


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks Mand! Am just searching for your thread! Have only just caught up with Patricia and feel very guilty!

Just incase I cant find it, how are you mand and hows it all going? Hope things are good. I want to know how its going!

Lots of love xxx Lou x


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi,

Just a quick line to say my lovely DSN saw me this morning and squeezed me in before her clinic which was really sweet-  alot to be said for working in the same building!

She has set me on to "Patterns"! HUZZAH people and REJOICE!

Pattern A for work and I am still on that 24 hour rate. I am completely baffled as to what happens at midnight, the blooming manual doesnt tell me! I am so sad I might even have to to stay awake and see.....does it flip on to the standard pattern or will I stay on Pattern A until I manually change it? Oh well, I shall know in the morning....

...she also agrees I only need a 0.250u/hr basal at work! WOW! That is from 10:00-18:00. Great, although I feel somewhat of a diabetic fraud... so I will experiment there. Great if I can perfect that one so I wont need to temp basal like a mad woman.

I had some strange numbers today, but I am happier I am all set up for sports and work. Phew, I think  learned a lesson. I should have told her earlier in the week when I had my first blip. When she says call her anytime when I have a problem at the moment, thats cause she means it....durr!

Right bedtime (or 45 mins till my basal does something fancy!)

xXx


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 24, 2009)

Well that is just fab stuff.    The pattern will stay on until you change it manually so worry not.

As for having the same basal from 10 to 1800 you may be ok with that but I'll be surprised.    You need to look for trends, upwards or downwards.


----------



## Mand (Jul 25, 2009)

Great news Lou! Sounds like you are getting there! Do keep us posted and let us know how the new patterns continue! I love reading your posts!

We doing ok. I will go and update my thread now.

Love Mand x


----------



## Proudspirit (Jul 25, 2009)

you can't feel down .. the title of this thread makes me smile every time.. i want to shout LOUDER as it the song! 

Julie x

Sorry, you had to be there! lol


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 26, 2009)

*Carry on Pumping....!*

Thanks Julie!

I have headed homewardbound today to visit my mum in Hampshire. What I have realised today is that I might never cope in my life with a baby, if were to ever have one....as I have just realised for the first time how much stuff you need to travel with for a machine the size of a creditcard! It is truely unbelieveable.

Even worse it is only going to be a four day trip. But of course, you pack up for the pump 'baby' as it were everything but the kitchen sink. Unfortunately I possess a bit of an occupational hazzard to plan for worst care scenario. I feel like I am the diabetes machine! And I have packed.....

7 quicksets (bulky!)
7 reserviors
2 Quickserters (incase one breaks! unlikely!)
2 vials of insulin (incase one smashes)
3 spare batteries
Pump holder for belt and bedtime sock
Medtronic pump manual
prescriptions
Medtronic BM monitor
Lancet
Test strips
Lucozade tablets and low carb booster bars
Novopen with novorapid
Spare novorapid catridges (have sat unused for nearly one month and may not work if needed)
Gone but never forgotten.....Lantus in the Autohell Pen
Large Frio pack
Needles, one box
My last pre-pump meter One touch, spare lancet and 2 pots of strips
The pumping insulin book by John Walsh and....
The Insulin pumping demystified book to quash the final few chapters!

......thank god big handbags are in this year! Travelling light? I think not...
I wrote that list out because people may not realise the logistics involved in what you need in supplies and back ups. Essentially, everything that you used to pack for daily injections still comes with you, and then all your pump stuff. I wonder what on earth supplies for a two week holiday looks like?! The quicksets are soooo bulky it must mean boxes worth and then there would be the spares....

Today I have been to a family BBQ and eaten like a pig, heavyish in carbohydrates. I bolused, dual waved and temp basaled higher! Didnt achieve the greatest of numbers but a good experience all the same. I am not happy with the position of my cannula today and looking forward to changing it tomorrow. God knows Ive bought enough supplies, I might go raving pumping mad and have a new one each day 

Lou


----------



## tracey w (Jul 26, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Thanks Julie!
> 
> I have headed homewardbound today to visit my mum in Hampshire. What I have realised today is that I might never cope in my life with a baby, if were to ever have one....as I have just realised for the first time how much stuff you need to travel with for a machine the size of a creditcard! It is truely unbelieveable.
> 
> ...



lol you are so funny, think im just hysterical as will (hopefully) be me in a few weeks. Gotta laugh though eh?

Re pumping Insulin, tried to order today from Borders and they said could not as american, can i ask where you got it? do i need to order on internet or what? thanks


----------



## bev (Jul 26, 2009)

Sugarbum

I am a bit worried you havent taken your DSN and pump rep with you? You really need to get your self organised in the future!


Wow- thanks for the list - that will come in handy for A when we start pumping! Quick questions, how often do you change the insulin? I read on an american site that they change the resevoirs every 2 days! Also, do you take insulin pens around with you normally?

Have a great time at your mums - i am sure you will be pampered!
p.s. Anything you need for a baby can be bought from normal shops - so very different from all the pump stuff - so stop making excuses for not having a baby!Bev


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2009)

Maybe you should have gone for the Pump-O-Dyne Eight! 







Have a good time at your mum's!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 26, 2009)

Lou

You are  hilarious.    Your list is right though.    You are also right about the baby bit.   When Jessica was tiny and we were away or whatever I had to take all the medical equipment and Jessica didn't use insulin pens then so we had bags of syringes, vials of saline (lots in case of smashage!!) huge tubs of heavy maxijul for hypos and cartons of ready mixed milk for the maxijul for the hypo enroute.    

On top of that we had normal baby stuff ie nappies, hundreds of clothes even for a weekend.

I invariably forgot stuff for me,  nightie, knickers (seriously), shoes.   I have bought so many extra pairs of shoes and knickers over the years due to forgetting them you would not believe.    

You will eventually not need the manual, boy that is heavy, nor the other books etc.

Your message has made my night.   Its funny to think we are all on the same page and all understand it.


----------



## Mand (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh Lou, you have really made my morning! You are so funnny, yet so right! I hope you have a great trip! We have a 'check list' same size as yours! 

Tracey, I ordered pumping insulin book on internet from Amazon. 

Bev, we change sets every two days and only put in enough insulin for those two days. Does anyone do it differently?

Let us know how your trip went Lou! xx  xx


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 27, 2009)

Hope you enjoy your trip, I like that you had loads of everything then there was a single lancet


----------



## Patricia (Jul 27, 2009)

Lou, sorry to have missed the riff on this! Loved it! We are going away this Saturday for two weeks (Scotland) and I'm reading your list with interest....When we went away last weekend, we stuffed everything into a separate backpack and that seemed to work well. All within reach...

You do make me laugh. Such a relief.

Re numbers Lou: they will come. Correct as much as you can, when you can, and keep track of when you do it...then you will know if you need to shift your pattern/basal? This is what we've done with E to try to see if adjustments are necessary...

Glad though that another pattern has come on board -- phew! Much needed.

Feeling out of touch! Argh! Take care though, and have a great visit with your mum. 

You've reminded me that I need to go order some supplies....

xxoo


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 27, 2009)

tracey w said:


> lol you are so funny, think im just hysterical as will (hopefully) be me in a few weeks. Gotta laugh though eh?
> 
> Re pumping Insulin, tried to order today from Borders and they said could not as american, can i ask where you got it? do i need to order on internet or what? thanks



Hi Tracey W

I got the book on Amazon.co.uk, free delivery as I spent over ?15. It is the new Fourth Edition which I havent started yet because I am still reading the other one. I can absolutely recommend (I sent a PM to Northener to suggest he buy it too) Insulin pump Therapy Demystified by Gabrielle Kaplan-Mayer as well. I cant recall the cost but I think I spent ?26 as I bought those 2 and the small pocket Collins Gem carb Counter too. AMAZON! FANTASTIC! 

I meant to say thank you to you all at the end of last week thank you for making me push for patterns. It prompted me to go into my DSN meeting knowing what to ask for (she is excellent as you know) but I do love a bit of the "knowledge is power" thing!

All is nice at my mums, it was her birthday today and I was rather shocked as she tottered down the clinic to replace her hearing aid batteries this morning as they ran out AGAIN.....it seems completely incomprehensible having lived on the same battery in my pump for one month that her hearing aids should only last for ten days!!! RIDICULOUS! Anyway, I tried to tell her how marvellous my pump battery life is, but she couldnt bloody hear me .....it was probably me who wore them both out spontaneously!

Good news, I had 2 peices of her birthday cake and before eating was 7.9mmols, got the recipe and worked out the total to be precisely 62gms which of course you can enter into the pump exactly, and 3 hours later was 5.7mmols pre-evening meal. Great numbers for me! I am very pleased. Feeling some degree of confidence in my basal now.....made a change this evening to my standard pattern. *I'm back in the 3am club...miss me anyone?!* at 0300 I was 11.1mmols, and at 0830 was 13.5mmols  despite upping to 0.6u/hr basal. I will keep chipping away at that one until I get a better result. My DSN wants me to experiement for the new basal and patterns but I must 3am test again.

.....so see you again at 3am then anyone?! Adrienne, you never disappoint!

By the way, did anyone notice Balance (ssssss!) is for sale in WHSmiths this month now? ?3.50 I think it was . Anyway, I pushed them all to one side to get my copy of "Sweet"!

Night xx


----------



## Mand (Jul 28, 2009)

Good morning Lou!

Glad all going well at your mom's! I think you need to talk a little less for the rest of your visit so your poor mom does not have to making the trip to get new batteries!!! Only joking!! Hehehe! You are right though, it amazing they only last 10 days!!!!!!!!! Thank you for making me laugh so early in the morning! What a lovely start to my day! 

I was right with you at 3am this morning! Blimey its a devil of an hour, isn't it! But i am getting used to it (sort of!) and managing to get back to sleep before next check!! Also my husband generally does the 11.30/midnight one so i sometimes go to bed at 9 or 10 and sleep till 3am which is not bad going.

How were your numbers last night? Any better? My son is the opposite at moment. He is between 3.9 and 4.9 at midnight, around 5.0 at 3am and then between 6.1 and 7 at 7am. We give him something at midnight but we do not at 3am and he just rises to a nice number by 7am.

His dsn coming to our house this morning to take a look at his diary and advice us re settings etc. So will update my thread later. Sorry for hogging yours a little here!! Oops! 

Keep your posts coming! I so interested in how you getting on and also your lovely sense of humour is a ray of sunshine to me! 

Love Mand x


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Mand, (and all, of course!)

How are you? Am logging on to yours after I have replied to find put about your DSN visit and update!

Thank you for asking about my numbers overnight because I feel the need to share, I had a small rage against the machine this morning!

Does anyone else do this? Take their blood sugar.....14.9mmols.....that can't be right surely.....take it again on another finger and the result is 12.0mmols......do I have more diabetes in my index finger than I do my ring finger? Surely not......where is my one touch ultra?......test again......10.9mmols!!!! Just what the jolly birk-in-head is going on here?

Last night I increased my basal from at 11pm from 0.60u/hr (previously at midnight) to 0.650u/hr. At 3am I was 9.7mmols, so how can I still hit double figures at 8.30am when I have had an additional 4.5units go in as basal overnight and I had a small light early evening meal. I can only speculate that the "dawn phenomenon" only knows my name, stalked me here to hampshire after painting a big red cross on the door of my London flat and all the insulin in the world wont keep it at bay (.....sounds like an episode of the X Files?).

I had a good day bolusing. I went to a country show and as I went round sampling the whole of the food tent I kept hitting that bolus button! I told a woman who had clearly slaved the skin off her fingers making a "diabetic jam" just how philastine she was...."we" are moving away from labelling now, she would attract more punters to her "low sugar" jam instead, afterall, lots of people are interested in being healthy. She clearly thought I was mad, but I would just like to mention she was the one in some victorian fancy dress gettup, not me.... I didnt mean to get on my Diabetic Jam soap box but  Diabetic Jam really gets on my nerves.

Enough babble! I hope you are all well. Be prepared for the statistical presentation of LOUISA V DAWN PHENOMENON tomorrow. A good graph excites me!

Thinking of you at 3 am my 3am buddies xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Lou, great updates - thank you! Regarding the three fingers thing - I had a thread about this a while ago:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=544


----------



## Mand (Jul 29, 2009)

Morning Lou!

Sorry to hear that you are possibly being stalked by the dawn phenomenom! Once again you had me chuckling! You are a good tonic for me! 

Anyway, i am looking forward to an update of Louisa v dawn phenomenom. Does sound like a plot for the x-files! or a good thriller! Perhaps you could sell the script! 

Serously though, it is frustrating and i hope you can alter your basal to get it sorted. Keep us posted. 

Yes, we have the same problem with different readings too! My son does have more diabetes in some fingers than others!!! Hehe! One time he did not wash his hands (and i do remember that they looked perfectly clean) and his reading was 'HI'! We thought aaaaaaaaaaaaahhh! We then realised he not washed his hands and he was 12 when we tested again.

Another time, he had washed his hands and was about 15 which we did not think could be right so we tested again and he was about 8. Which was right? So we tested a third time and he was about 7 so we went with that. 

We have a spare monitor and we use that occassionally as back up re-assurance if we in any doubt. 

Anyway, glad you enjoyed the County show and were able to nibble as you went round. Now, that is one huge advantage of the pump! We have avoided taking my son to such things since diagnosis but now we could go and all nibble! I agree with you re the diabetic jam! All diabetic products should just be labelled low sugar. I am frequently asked how i cope with my son being limited in what he eats and also being told that a certain shop now stocks diabetic ice cream etc. Of course, people are only being kind and helpful but my son, like you, does not need to eat diabetic products and in fact we have been told by his dsn to avoid such products. 

Look forward to your next update. 

Love Mand xx

Was thinking of you and the others at 3am!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Lou

Hilarious as usual. Sorry to hear the dawn phenomenon thing. WHAT a drag. And then you read over on Mand's thread how .05unit downward shift occasioned this big leap upwards...lordy.

Hope your basal's sorted soon -- but well done on the food cruise! Great stuff. 

Meter wise, we use optium exceed, and have only occasionally been surprised and retested. And it was still in the ballpark. Oh well! Seems pretty accurate...


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 29, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> I had a good day bolusing. I went to a country show and as I went round sampling the whole of the food tent I kept hitting that bolus button! I told a woman who had clearly slaved the skin off her fingers making a "diabetic jam" just how philastine she was...."we" are moving away from labelling now, she would attract more punters to her "low sugar" jam instead, afterall, lots of people are interested in being healthy. She clearly thought I was mad, but I would just like to mention she was the one in some victorian fancy dress gettup, not me.... I didnt mean to get on my Diabetic Jam soap box but  Diabetic Jam really gets on my nerves.



Ha ha ha  I do that.   Whenever I go in a chemist or supermarket and see diabetic jam or chocolate I tell them they should ban it and just use the low sugar jam (which is just fine) and that all people with diabetes should eat normal chocolate which is much yummier !   I am not popular as you can imagine.  I just can't help myself.   I carry my soap box around in my car and often I can be seen at these supermarket standing on it at customer services!!!!!


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 31, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> I carry my soap box around in my car and often I can be seen at these supermarket standing on it at customer services!!!!!




Oh Adrienne you do make me howl!!! (I have to carry mine around with me as I dont have a car!).

Heaven to Betsy, I have had my pump one month tomorrow!

I was giving it some thought today at the gym. It feels like a long month and I have felt quite tired but I think that is due to the intensity of the thing. It was quite nice to reach my first milestone and have a little reflection.

Life without injections isnt a big one for me and I cant quite believe I think that. Perhaps I really eventually reached that place I was always striving for and accepted that the MDI was indeed 'normal' life for me. The pump has not removed diabetes from my meal time, there is just as much being new on pump to think about every time I eat that you could stick ten needles in me I perhaps wouldnt notice! In a pro-being off injections thing, eating out is fantastic, an easy bolus per course if thats what you want to do. For me the pump wasnt about getting away from MDI, it was better control and I think I am achieving it slowly.

I am slightly annoyed at several design faults....no "emergency pasta boost" button, where is the "auto-pilot" control- Id like to have a few ciders please? We haven't been parted over the last month and it never gets up to put the kettle on, leaves the toilet seat up.....I've taken its name (louisatronic) but I am obviously looking for more from my life partner. Oh well. I will put it all in my weekly email to Medtronic customer services to see what they can do (I have them on a "live feed" of all my deepest concerns!).

Eventually I made a return to the gym today following the complete waste of time that was the last session (burned 300 calories then went hypo and drank 300 calories). All went well. I did a temp basal of 0.050u/hr for 3 hours prior to planned exercise at 15.30. I bolused only 1.5u for 40gms of carb at lunch. Started my work out on 14.4mmols, exercised hard for 2 hours (yes really! I was in the ZONE) and was 8.8mmols after. I kept the temp basal at 0.050u/hr for 2 more hours and then back to my normal basal rate. WOOP! not perfect but no hypo. Also with Lantus I would have hypo'd a lot at night when it peaked at 3am, now I can control that basal tonight I am optomistic.

I decided to keep the pump on me today in the gym. It started off in my sports bra. Whilst running I gave this some thought, was this position the equivalent of a furnace in the eppicenter of an earth quake? Probably. So I moved it. I fed the pump up my top and clipped it on the outside of the shoulder strap of my vest top and bra together, nothing that pump clip cant handle! Who cares? Everyone has got some MP3/ heart monitor/ mobile attatched to them somewhere I couldnt give a fuss. If someone asked me, I would be happy to send them to Birkenhead, its not a problem. I relaxed once I could see it and exercise. The only time I took it off was for 3 mins on the powerplate. This is a machine that vibrates your blubber and tests how good your sports bra is. Its real use? I havent got a clue but it turns me into a child talking to my friend with vibrating voice! Its purpose is something highly physiological to your muscles Im sure, but I didnt want I wasnt taking the chance of a malfunction or erruption in the pump department 

This pump has also brought to the surface other irrational behaviours I didnt know I was capable of. Should I die young, please dont be sad because I will be working overtime haunting John Walsh, author of "Pumping Insulin" fourth edition. Yes, I am sure once it is translated from 'american english' into 'south london' I will enjoy it more than life itself. But you have to be kidding me? He considers himself a "highly trafficked source of diabetes information". Really? REALLY? I read one chapter and Im boxing above my weight! (and Ive sinned, Ive just recommended it to Patricia, what was I thinking?!). Oh god....

...and for the time I wrote to Patricia about "pimping" instead of "pumping", Im sorry too!

Can the waffle, the pump is great so far. A real "gift" as I think of it. 

catch you soon.

Lou x


----------



## Mand (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Lou

CONGRATULATIONS, TO YOU AND YOUR PUMP, ON YOUR ONE MONTH ANNIVERSARY TOGETHER!

Without exaggeration, I literally have tears running down my face because i have laughed so much at your humorous post! Yet again, a good start to the day! 

I can understand your reflections on mdi v pump. But it sounds as though you are happy enough on the pump and getting there, slowling but surely. I hope things get even better, given more time. 

My son had developed a needle phobia so, as you can imagine, the pump wins hands down just for that, let alone all the other advantages. Certainly there is no right or wrong with mdi or pump. It's personal choice as there are plus and minuses for both but the biggest thing that i can see (apart from we def getting better levels) is the freedom to eat what you want, when you want and how easy it is to correct a bad blood level. 

How is the job going? Are you enjoying it? Have you returned home from your mom's?

We have bought pumping insulin too. Have not read it cover to cover but have dipped in here and there and seems ok but I need to look at it more really to be able to give my opinion on it. Will let you know. Anything else you would recommend?

Anyway, have enjoyed reading your post. Thanks for updating us. I always find it very informative reading, as i do the other pump threads. 

Take care. I will update my thread soon.

Lots of love, Mand x


----------

